

When you hate your design and you're almost finished with it, what do you do? - tansey
http://ux.stackexchange.com/questions/7264/when-you-hate-your-design-and-youre-almost-finished-with-it-what-do-you-do

======
noonespecial
That's how I know its almost finished. A little more effort and you'll be at
"truly despise". Time to ship.

